# Craftsman GT6000 steering



## Chaos (May 9, 2013)

I just received a Craftsman GT6000 model number 917.257711 bought new in 1994 (I believe) that has a steering problem. The problem is I can turn left with it but not right (I think or maybe its the other way around.) The half gear on the bottom grabs the steering like it should when I turn one way with it but doesn't grab it going back the other way. Suggestions? Also to be able to remove the steering assembly how would I go about that? Thanks for the help.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Chaos said:


> I just received a Craftsman GT6000 model number 917.257711 bought new in 1994 (I believe) that has a steering problem. The problem is I can turn left with it but not right (I think or maybe its the other way around.) The half gear on the bottom grabs the steering like it should when I turn one way with it but doesn't grab it going back the other way. Suggestions? Also to be able to remove the steering assembly how would I go about that? Thanks for the help.


*******************************************************
The sleeve bearing that supports the pinion gear and the sector gear ( half gear ) pivot never gets lubricated and wears which allows the pinion gear and sector gear to not fully mesh. Over time this of course gets worse until it won't turn in the direction it has been used the most. 

Both pinion and sector gear needs replacing but I've never repaired a Craftsman steering system so I can't advise on dis-assembly and re-assembly. Hopefully someone will be along with that information.

The only other advise I have is to get the tractor elevated to a comfortable working height to eliminate some of the frustration.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, Stickerpicker is right on. The pinion and sector are never lubricated due to the nature of the beast. If lubricated, Dirt and debris would stick on the lubricant therefore inducing "more wear" like an abrasive. As mentioned, try to get the machine elevated to make the work easier. There should be a tension pin holding the steering shaft gear to that shaft. Once removed, You should be able to raise the steering shaft and remove the gear. Sometimes, shimming the assembly will do. If the bushings have worn to the point that the actual housing (bracket members) have worn, You will need to do a replacement of the bracket assembly.


----------



## Chaos (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. If its a bad sleeve bearing wouldn't I just be able to replace that? Or is that part of the sector gear? Is the pinion gear the one that is attached to the steering shaft? I checked out the exploded parts diagram for it on searspartsdirect.com and it looks like the gear that is on the steering shaft is attached to it and the shaft would need replaced....is that true or is there another gear I'm missing? Sorry for all the questions.....I'm new to this.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Should be just two gears. If it's a bad sleeve bushing, you should be able to purchase just it. Pinion gear is on the shaft. Sector is what operates the drag link. Like a "ring and pinion" in automobiles. Pinion is attached to yoke which connects to drive shaft. Ring gear drives carrier assy. which drives the axles. When looking at the Sears site, If you don't see a seperate part number for the pinion gear, it's most likely part of the shaft. Not too sure about the newer designs.


----------



## Chaos (May 9, 2013)

Thanks. Didn't see a separate part number for pinion gear just for steering shaft with pinion gear on it. Hopefully its just a bushing or two. If not I'll probably be back with more questions.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

After you get the parts out so you can see the wear better I believe you'll understand why I suggest replacing the pinion and sector gears. 

The sector gear will show very little or no wear of the gear teeth near the ends of the arc while the mid section will have sharp pointed teeth with little or no land ( flats ) like the teeth that weren't used. At the same time the pinion gear will be similar with perfect appearing teeth with a land ( flats ) where the sector gear didn't ever contact. 

Yes, you can possibly replace only the sleeve bearing ( bushing ) and maybe only one of the gears but mechanic history has shown that to be not a good practice even though it may correct the problem temporarily.


----------



## Chaos (May 9, 2013)

Other than searspartsdirect anywhere else I might be able to find parts? It would appear that a couple of the parts I might need are no longer available.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Chaos said:


> Other than searspartsdirect anywhere else I might be able to find parts? It would appear that a couple of the parts I might need are no longer available.


Consider trying this site.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Other than searspartsdirect anywhere else I might be able to find parts? It would appear that a couple of the parts I might need are no longer available.


Google 
AYP part#


----------



## bert-LT4000 (Jun 17, 2013)

this is the full part in amazon for must craftman tractors the part number crossover http://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-167...UTF8&colid=KFKOXTES7YJJ&coliid=I20MB7O2BWENLG


----------

